# RB25DET Transmission



## Guest (Jun 9, 2003)

Hey, I'm lookin to do a RB25DET into a 97 240sx, what I want to know is what kind of trans comes with the RB25DET, and what kind of gearing does it have ? What kind of top speeds can I get out of it ? Thanks.


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

you might want to email NightXCZ77 for that info


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2003)

Transmission 5 speed manual 
Gear Ratios Maximum Speed in Gears (* theoretical) 
1 3.214 62 km/h (38 mph) 
2 1.925 104 km/h (65 mph)

3 1.302 154 km/h (96 mph) 
4 1.000 200 km/h (124 mph) 
5 0.752 266 km/h (165 mph)* 
Reverse 3.369 59 km/h (37 mph) 
Final 4.363 


of course you have a 3.083 i think, not a 4.363
but you get the idea mate


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2003)

also just incase you need it

Engine 
Type (see below) RB25DET Twin cam, in-line 6, Turbocharged 
Displacement 2498 cc 
Compression Ratio 9.0:1 
Max. Power; kW/HP 187/250 @ 6400 rpm 
Max. Torque; Kg-m/ft/lbs 30.0/213 @ 4800 rpm 
Bore x Stroke 86.0 x 71.7 
Redline 7000 rpm 
Fuel Injection Nissan EGI (ECCS)


----------

